# Team Magic E4



## marcos (Feb 14, 2006)

Just thought I start a thread for this car. I have 2 of them and they are working very well!!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Don't you have (2) of every car....................LOL


----------



## marcos (Feb 14, 2006)

kolors by kropy said:


> Don't you have (2) of every car....................LOL


yes i do  and I need a body for them too


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

oh oh.. marcos is here now to build up his thread count cuz rctech is tooo slow now ;-)
*smile*

note mine, but it IS a sweet car that E4


----------



## marcos (Feb 14, 2006)

RCMits said:


> oh oh.. marcos is here now to build up his thread count cuz rctech is tooo slow now ;-)
> *smile*
> 
> note mine, but it IS a sweet car that E4


yes rctech is way to slow! :lol: 

but here is my E4


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

nyce!


----------



## marcos (Feb 14, 2006)

RCMits said:


> nyce!


thanks!!


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

marcos said:


> Just thought I start a thread for this car. I have 2 of them and they are working very well!!


Wow your on a forum that I have more post than you. You'll have to talk about running your E4 in circles to get your numbers up


----------



## marcos (Feb 14, 2006)

rcgen said:


> Wow your on a forum that I have more post than you. You'll have to talk about running your E4 in circles to get your numbers up


i guess so:wave:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

rcgen said:


> Wow your on a forum that I have more post than you. You'll have to talk about running your E4 in circles to get your numbers up


That should be sometime next week :lol:


----------



## marcos (Feb 14, 2006)

kolors by kropy said:


> That should be sometime next week :lol:


:lol:


----------

